

Ask HN: Any Experiences with 97cents.net Hosting? - cdvonstinkpot

I just came across this hosting provider being recommended for tight budgets. It&#x27;s no-frills non-static website hosting, which is what I&#x27;m after. But the old saying &quot;You get what you pay for&quot; comes to mind. Unsure if I would run into annoyances if I were to go this route. Their promises are nice, for such a rate. I&#x27;d just like to hear from their current&#x2F;former users to know what to expect.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.97cents.net&#x2F;<p>Thanks,<p>-c
======
vvoltt
Have used them personally, support was responsive when required and the limits
are more than enough for my WordPress site.

------
cdvonstinkpot
The voltdns behind 97cents are full-on superb support! #BiggestFan

